# Ontur, spanish slingshot Tournament



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello slingshot-alcoholics

This is a thread I should have done a month ago, but some home stuff have kept me away the enough time to be able to write and show again how the spanish tournaments are.

The rules were the common ones:

1st round) 5 targets of 11cm and 5 targets of 9 cm (4.33" and 3.54")

2nd round) 5 targets of 9cm and 5 targets of 6 cm (3.54" and 2.36")

3rd round) The score of the 2 previous rounds are added up and only the best 10 shooters are classified.

10 targets of 6 cm

Then the score of the three rounds of the top 10 shoters are added up. In case of any draw persists, there is a tie-break round of 5 targets of 4cm (1.57"). In case the draw persists, there will be a sudden-death round with the 4cm targets.

There were 34 shooters on adult category, 5 women shooters and 12 kids signed up. The entry fee was 5€ (≈7$).

The level was (as usual) very high, and the 10th shooter classified to the third round with 18/20 targets. It proves how high the level was. I scored 19/20 and then on the third round did 9 targets out of 10. This time 28/30 targets weren't enough to beat the winner, who did three perfect rounds 30/30. This means I must improve my nerves but my goal is to classify this year in the national Top 10, and who knows like last year, to almost win the spanish championship.

So I finally classified on 2nd position and my girlfriend was unbeatable and won women category.

It was a very nice tournament, the first one of the season. After 5 months without attending to any competition, it was very nice to meet again old friends and spend a couple of hours shoting with them. Within one month and a half (30th May-1st June) the spanish championship will start, and this tournament was like a warm-up competition for the eastern and southern shooters of the country.

The prizes weren't important (provided by local shops), it's the fellowship what matters.

Kids winner










Me



















The winner, Mateo Martinez










My gf




























Full album here.

I recorded the first round of Luis Julian, a very accurate shooter. Runner-up on the 2010 spanish championship and classified fourth on this tournament. His super rare slingshot caught my eyes. I also recorded the first round of my girlfriend.











P.S: I will do like every year since 2011, a special coverage of the spanish championship. My own chronicles, personal videos and pictures and press coverages. This is just a snack


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Gabo! Great place to shoot too!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I've always wondered how long you hold the bands back to aim. It seems like forever, but I guess that legendary spanish rubber still packs a punch!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing, Gaspar. Enjoyed watching other shooters. Thank you.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Consistent shooting from the top placers.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Gabo... it's always a good read.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Gaspar...thanks for the great tournament coverage. I will be watching these new videos many times to help my technique.

Congrats to both you and your girlfriend...that is very impressive shooting.

I would like to know more about the extra piece on the pouch for the release the Luis Julian has. It looks like it should help the release more consistent.

The targets look very interesting as well....maybe something to look into for future tournaments. They have a plastic sound when they are hit. Are they held in place with clips?

Todd


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful post ... surely and inspiration to us all. What is the ammunition they are using?

That slingshot Louis was using is quite interesting. The band tension is well behind the fork hand, and I suspect that makes for a very steady hold.

Best of luck to you and to your girlfriend in the coming rounds.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank You for sharing..Very well done..Glad you & your GF placed very well...Best to you both in your next event~AKAOldmiser


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> *I've always wondered how long you hold the bands back to aim*. It seems like forever, but* I guess that legendary spanish rubber still packs a punch!*


More or less people here need from 4 to 10 seconds for aiming, depending how small the target is.

As far as I know from people with chronies or the chrono connect app, our bands are between 160-200 fps. They are very light. We don't need speed in our shoots, we need precission, that's why is enough for us that speeds.



Charles said:


> Wonderful post ... surely and inspiration to us all.* What is the ammunition they are using?*
> 
> *That slingshot Louis was using is quite interesting. *The band tension is well behind the fork hand, and I suspect that makes for a very steady hold.
> 
> ...


People here use 8 (5/16) and 8.73 mm (11/32) ammo, only a minority use 9.5mm (3/8).

I have talked with him and he's going to send me pictures of his frame and his special pouch. As soon as i get the pics, i will show them.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome post, looked like fun!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for posting!


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

gaboxolo said:


> I have talked with him and he's going to send me pictures of his frame and his special pouch. As soon as i get the pics, i will show them.


Thank you, I'd love to see that pouch design.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

gaboxolo said:


> I have talked with him and he's going to send me pictures of his frame and his special pouch. As soon as i get the pics, i will show them.





benzidrine said:


> Thank you, I'd love to see that pouch design.


A promise is a promise.
































































He has not remembered to take pictures of his slingshot. I will take pictures myself on the spanish championship and show it after.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you very much, it was nice of you to share these photos with us. I will give that pouch design a try.

Thanks again.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I had a go at the pouch...and this is my first time tying on Spanish gum rubber using the same type of knots used by Gaspar.





























Thanks for the great pictures of the pouches. I'll be trying this when my current band set wears out.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I had a go at the pouch...
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures of the pouches. I'll be trying this when my current band set wears out.
> 
> Todd


Am I right assuming the ammo is captured I the holes when the bands are taught?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I had a go at the pouch...
> ...


In mine...yes. There are no holes in the pouches that Luis Julian is using. I put some in to help me learn to use this method faster. It takes the guess work out of loading the ammo. I haven't put this set on my frame yet, but I have been loading and pulling back the bands to try to get used to it...it is a very strange feeling...kind of like pulling back the bands and not having ammo in them.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> I had a go at the pouch...and this is my first time tying on Spanish gum rubber using the same type of knots used by Gaspar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting concept..could help from numb thumb & index finger from long shooting....OM


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

oldmiser said:


> Very interesting concept..could help from numb thumb & index finger from long shooting....OM


That's exactly the goal which this pouch was made for.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > GrayWolf said:
> ...


This isn't my idea but I made a while bunch of them with the two holes to hold 3/8 ammo the same way but with out a tab.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Todd,

Very interested in the pouch design. I am sure you'll keep everyone posted on how that design feels on release...

I may try to fabricate one and give it a try too.

Laz


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Good for light bands no for hunting bands?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LazarusLong said:


> Todd,
> 
> Very interested in the pouch design. I am sure you'll keep everyone posted on how that design feels on release...
> 
> ...


Laz...I did some shooting with the pouch. I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll start another with the video.

Todd.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

faca said:


> Good for light bands no for hunting bands?


I like the pouch for light bands...it make the release very smooth. The problem with strong bands and this pouch design, is that there isn't much to grab...if the bands were very heavy, one would need a really strong grip. There is also the problem of keeping the ammo in the pouch and moving the hand to the tab in a hunting situation. This is definitely slower to load the ammo and shoot than with traditional pouches. I'm sure that someone can and will prove me wrong and go hunting with this style and do well with it. Personally, I'll only use it for target shooting.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool videos. We need tournaments like that in the states.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Very cool videos. We need tournaments like that in the states.


If you liked this,check out my old threads of previous national championships,you will like them


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> Very cool videos. We need tournaments like that in the states.


The Midwest Tournament in August will have something similar. It will have falling plates like they use in some tournaments in Europe.

I'd like to have a winter tournament. Our fairgrounds has the perfect buildings for one, I just have to find the right people and the right timing to talk to them.

The disks would be perfect for indoors.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool videos. We need tournaments like that in the states.
> ...


I live so far from everyone ....


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


I understand...I'm 7+ hours from the Midwest Tournament and 15 hours from the ECST.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, congratulation for your good places in the tournament,

a great community you have there, looks like hours full of shooting and fun of course,

cheers mr.teh


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

GrayWolf

Good evening, how long is the strip of skin to make the Pouch???


----------

